# Es gibt keinen Grund für uns, sich länger einseitig an die Verpflichtungen gebunden zu fühlen.



## bearded

Hallo zusammen

Aus einer Nachricht im heutigen 3sat-Teletext:
_,,Es gibt keinen Grund für uns, sich länger einseitig an die Verpflichtungen gebunden zu fühlen'', sagte Kim.._

Ich hätte 'uns' anstatt 'sich' geschrieben.  Da aber normalerweise keine krassen Sprachfehler bei 3sat vorkommen, so habe ich nun den Zweifel, ob auch 'sich' in einem solchen Satz irgendwie richtig sein könnte.

Im Voraus besten Dank - und beste Neujahrs-Wünsche an alle!!


----------



## Demiurg

Dir und den anderen Forenten  ebenfalls ein Gutes Neues Jahr.

Ohne das "für uns" ist der Satz korrekt:

_Es gibt keinen Grund, sich länger einseitig an die Verpflichtungen gebunden zu fühlen._

Ich denke, durch den Einschub von "für uns" wird er nicht falsch.


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> Ich denke, durch den Einschub von "für uns" wird er nicht falsch


Deine Antwort überrascht mich ein wenig. Nehmen wir an, es hieße 'für mich' anstatt 'für uns':
_Es gibt keinen Grund für mich, sich...gebunden zu fühlen._
Wäre der Satz auch in diesem Fall nicht falsch?
Sollte er doch falsch sein: welches ist der grammatikalische Unterschied gegenüber dem Originalsatz?


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> _ ,,Es gibt keinen Grund für uns, sich länger einseitig an die Verpflichtungen gebunden zu fühlen'', sagte Kim.._


Der Satz ist korrekt.

"Es gibt keinen Grund" und "sich verpflichtet zu fühlen" kongruieren und damit passt alles. Eine Ergänzung wie "für uns/ für mich" entscheidet doch nicht über die Kongruenz von Subjekt und Prädikat.

Anders sieht es aus, wenn du sagen würdest:

_Ich__ habe keinen Grund, mich daran gebunden zu fühlen._


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Der Satz ist korrekt.


Ist für Dich im Ernst auch mein Beispielsatz korrekt - mit _für mich, sich gebunden zu fühlen_? (#3).


----------



## anahiseri

Könnte es nicht sein, dass
_*es gibt keinen Grund für uns*
soviel bedeutet wie "Wir finden, es gibt keinen Grund dafür . .?
Das heisst, das "sich" könnte sich möglicherweise auf andere Personen beziehen als das "uns"
Oder ist das total abwegig? :

'tschuldigung, ich habe gerade gemerkt, dass Kajjo wohl dasselbe meint, ich behalte den Text aber bei "just in case"_


----------



## bearded

anahiseri said:


> _Wir finden.._


Das ist vermutlich auch Kajjos Deutung.  Aber ich interpretiere ''für uns'' nicht als ''unserer Meinung nach'', sondern als ''...keinen Grund, _dass wir.._''.


----------



## anahiseri

Ja klar, Bearded, aber nach deiner Interpretation wäre der Satz dann grammatikalisch falsch


----------



## bearded

anahiseri said:


> nach deiner Interpretation wäre der Satz dann grammatikalisch falsch


Das ist eben mein Verdacht. Dadurch entsteht dieser Thread.
Wie würde der OP-Satz mit 'uns' statt 'sich' für Dich lauten?


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Ist für Dich im Ernst auch mein Beispielsatz korrekt - mit _für mich, sich gebunden zu fühlen_? (#3).


Der Satz ist korrekt. Du benutzt inhaltliche Argumente für grammatische Fragen und das geht so nicht im Deutschen.

_Es gibt keinen Grund, sich verpflichtet zu fühlen._

Wenn dieser Satz korrekt ist, dann sind auch alle weiteren Sätze mit Ergänzungen wie "für mich / für sie  / für uns" korrekt. Die Grammatik ändert sich dadurch nicht.

Wenn es darum geht, wie man idiomatisch passend ausdrückt, dass "mich = sich" ist, so habe ich die Antwort schon gegeben:

_Ich__ habe keinen Grund, mich daran gebunden zu fühlen.
Wir haben keinen Grund, uns daran gebunden zu fühlen._

Die etwas formalere Formulierung aus der Titelfrage ist nicht falsch und für gehobene Formulierungen auch nicht ungewöhnlich, allenfalls absichtlich distanziert.


----------



## bearded

Danke für Deine Antwort, Kajjo.  Wie Du schon aus früheren Erfahrungen weißt, bin ich etwas hartnäckig… Teile mir bitte mit, ob auch ein Satz wie dieser für Dich richtig ist:
_Es ist für mich notwendig, sich nach Rom zu begeben._
Sollte ich jedoch sagen ''...mich nach Rom zu begeben'' ,würde diese Änderung für Dich auch eine semantische Änderung ergeben?
''Sich nach Rom zu begeben'' ist unpersönlich, ''mich nach Rom zu begeben'' bezieht sich auf 'mich'.
Analog ist im OP-Satz ''sich gebunden zu fühlen'' unpersönlich, und ''uns gebunden zu fühlen'' auf 'uns' bezogen (ist Letzteres nicht der Sinn des OP-Satzes?).
Grammatik und Semantik haben manch eine Verbindung.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> _Es ist für mich notwendig, sich nach Rom zu begeben._


Nicht idiomatisch, aber nicht ungrammatisch.

Wenn man so etwas überhaupt sagen würde, dann wohl wenn "sich ungleich mich". Aber auch mit "mich...mich" klingt der Satz nicht idiomatisch. Ich halte es nicht für wirklich sinnvoll, mit extrem merkwürdig klingenden, nicht-idiomatischen Sätzen grammatische Details zu klären.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> dann wohl wenn "sich ungleich mich"


Und dementsprechend beim OP-Satz auch wohl ''sich ungleich uns'', oder?


----------



## Demiurg

M. E. ist die Aussage mit "sich" allgemeiner, man kann sie auch als Außenstehender sagen:

_Das ist kein Grund, sich scheiden zu lassen.
Das ist kein Grund für mich, sich scheiden zu lassen._  ("scheiden lassen" kann sich auf mich beziehen oder ein Ratschlag an einen Freund sein),
_Das ist kein Grund für mich, mich scheiden zu lassen._  ("scheiden lassen" bezieht sich eindeutig auf mich).



bearded said:


> Und dementsprechend beim OP-Satz auch wohl ''sich ungleich uns'', oder?


"uns" ist spezifischer als "sich".


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> _Das ist kein Grund für mich, sich scheiden zu lassen._ ("scheiden lassen" kann sich auf mich beziehen..)


..finde ich nach wie vor überraschend (gewiss mein Mangel).


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> ..finde ich nach wie vor überraschend (gewiss mein Mangel).


Ja, aber macht nix. Für mich ist das kein Grund, sich deswegen in die Haare zu kriegen! 

Zwar könnte ich hier ganz allgemein sagen "Das ist kein Grund, sich deswegen...", aber mit "*Für mich *ist das kein Grund" betone ich, dass ich persönlich keinen Anlass für Streit sehe, ohne aber meine Meinung anderen aufzwingen zu wollen; d.h. ich kann verstehen, wenn andere Sprecher das anders sehen.
Mit "Das ist kein Grund ..." andererseits würde ich meine eigene Meinung generalisieren und andeuten, dass das für niemanden ein Grund sein sollte oder dürfte.


----------



## Demiurg

manfy said:


> Für mich ist das kein Grund, sich deswegen in die Haare zu kriegen!


Das ist wie oben erwähnt die allgemeine Aussage, die auch von einem neutralen Außenstehenden kommen kann.  Wenn man selbst involviert ist, kann man auch sagen:

_Für mich ist das kein Grund, uns deswegen in die Haare zu kriegen!_


----------



## bearded

Aber was ist im OP-Satz die echte Bedeutung von ''für uns''?
1. '' (Grund)für uns etwas zu tun'' = dass wir etwas tun
oder
2. ''unserer Meinung nach'' (wie ''für mich''  in den Beispielen in #17) ?


----------



## Gernot Back

Demiurg said:


> M. E. ist die Aussage mit "sich" allgemeiner, man kann sie auch als Außenstehender sagen:
> 
> _Das ist kein Grund, sich scheiden zu lassen.
> Das ist kein Grund für mich, sich scheiden zu lassen._ ("scheiden lassen" kann sich auf mich beziehen oder ein Ratschlag an einen Freund sein),
> _Das ist kein Grund für mich, mich scheiden zu lassen._ ("scheiden lassen" bezieht sich eindeutig auf mich).


Da es sich jedoch im  von @bearded auf 3sat gehörten Originalsatz nicht um eine außenstehende, sondern um eine selbst involvierte Partei handelt, die diese Aussage tätigt, hätte sie besser und treffender gelautet:

_Es gibt keinen Grund für uns, *uns* länger einseitig an die Verpflichtungen gebunden zu fühlen_.​​Entscheidend ist das Wort _einseitig_ in diesem Kontext: Es wird also behauptet, dass es ansonsten ohnehin keine anderen Parteien gebe, die sich noch an Verpflichtungen gebunden fühlen würden. 

Das Indefinitpronomen _man_ als gedachtes Subjekt in einem Infinitivsatz ist meines Erachtens nur möglich, wenn kein anderes sinnvolles Element aus dem übergeordneten Matrixsatz zur Verfügung steht. In diesem Falle drängt sich aber ein gedachtes Subjekt des Infinitivsatzes geradezu auf: _*wir *(alleine/einseitig)_!


----------



## manfy

Demiurg said:


> _Für mich ist das kein Grund, uns deswegen in die Haare zu kriegen!_


Ja, das stimmt - aber gleichzeitig deutest du mit dieser Form an, dass die andere Seite Streit sucht, also grob: "_Ich _will ja nicht streiten aber _du _lässt ja nicht locker."
Mit "_Für mich ist das kein Grund, sich deswegen in die Haare zu kriegen!_" verallgemeinerst du die Beschreibung, sodass dieser "Hauch der Anschuldigung" wegfällt.



bearded said:


> Aber was ist im OP-Satz die echte Bedeutung von ''für uns''?
> 1. '' (Grund)für uns etwas zu tun'' = dass wir etwas tun
> oder
> 2. ''unserer Meinung nach''  ?


Ohne Kontext und ohne Koreanisch-Kenntnisse ist das schwer zu sagen.
_Es gibt keinen Grund für uns, sich länger einseitig ... _​Vielleicht bezieht er sich mit "_für uns_" ja auf die Führungsriege und mit "sich" auf die Allgemeinheit der Nordkoreanischen Bevölkerung, die ihn ja demokratisch und einstimmig zum Diktator "gewählt" hat und deren Stimme er nun ganz uneigennützig vertritt...? 

[cross-posted]


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> Mit "_Für mich ist das kein Grund, sich deswegen in die Haare zu kriegen!_" verallgemeinerst du die Beschreibung


 Ja, und der Satz klingt distanzierter und neutraler. Für mich ist das gutes Deutsch und sehr idiomatisch.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Für mich ist das gutes Deutsch und sehr idiomatisch.


Für mich auch - soweit ''für mich'' _meiner Meinung nach/was mich betrifft _bedeutet.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Da es sich jedoch im von @bearded auf 3sat gehörten Originalsatz nicht um eine außenstehende, sondern um eine selbst involvierte Partei handelt, die diese Aussage tätigt, hätte sie besser und treffender gelautet:
> 
> _Es gibt keinen Grund für uns, *uns* länger einseitig an die Verpflichtungen gebunden zu fühlen_.



Der Satz wurde mMn. einfach schlecht aus dem Koreanischen übersetzt.

Auch die französische Übersetzung dieser Aussage von Kim Jong-un ist nicht gerade brilliant:


> "Nous n'avons aucune raison de continuer à être liés unilatéralement par cet engagement,


----------



## bearded

Noch einmal besten Dank für alle Eure Antworten und Kommentare.


----------

